# Empire Army Idea Help



## FoxzStealthpawz (Mar 21, 2012)

Hey! So, I am starting WF in about a week (working on amassing funds now). I will be starting out with starter kit (Island of blood) but plan on moving to an Empire army as soon as possible. I really want to make a Sigmarite Army focusing on Warrior Priests, Flagellants, and Luthor Huss. So, seeing as how I am new, could anyone give me a real basic idea of the type of units I should look at purchasing to make a themed, yet competitive, army? Thanks!


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Well, the new empire book has just been confirmed as a release on the 7th of April so for actual point costs you'll have to wait a couple of weeks.

But an arch lector and a warrior priest or two with a unit of flagellants as core with maybe militia to build up the numbers (more likely that militia would band together with the warrior priests on a crusade than state troops) Throw in some crossbowmen and archers as ranged and you have a solid core of an army.

Then you could chuck in some knights if you wanted to go that way or invent some fluff to accomodate some of the special units.

Also if you're going with empire why not wait an extra week, grab the army book and (probably) new batallion box while in the mean time picking up a cheap paperback version of the rule book (i assume that's why you wanted IoB?) on ebay and then learn the game using the army you intent to stick with rather than having 3 different armies off the bat? Just a thought


----------



## ExtraCrew (Jan 22, 2012)

I agree wait for the new book, and don't bother with the IoB. Any advice we give could all be thrown out the window. I will for sure getting the book to update my Empire army. Ill check back in then and give some suggestions.

as of now it is a great starter army, and for sure will be great with the new book.


----------



## FoxzStealthpawz (Mar 21, 2012)

Alright cool, the main reason I was considering the IoB starter kit was because it came as a bundle at my local GW store. For about 200 bucks you get IoB, Paint Set, Some tools, and some other stuff.


----------



## ExtraCrew (Jan 22, 2012)

Thats not to bad, id look for some guys who play the armies and see if they would want to buy the models, 40 bucks for each army respectively is a good deal, hell 50 bucks is a good deal. then they pay for half and you keep the rule book.


----------



## FoxzStealthpawz (Mar 21, 2012)

Stupid question, was looking on Ebay for a rule book and realized I had no idea what edition rules we are in? 7th? Haha.


----------



## thepyrotek (Dec 4, 2011)

we are in 8th.


----------



## ExtraCrew (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey, if your still interested in creating a Sigmar army it looks like you will have a great opportunity. Plenty of new models for you to start a Sigmar army. Still waiting for the new book, check back in when it is out.


----------



## FoxzStealthpawz (Mar 21, 2012)

Cool, yah I'm excited. Dat Witchhunter model! woot


----------



## ExtraCrew (Jan 22, 2012)

It does look really cool, and I hope the rules make it a useful model, with MR2 I bet it will have a high point cost and not so great. I know it also has the snipe rule. In any case it will be a cool model, if all else fails Ill use it as a Captain.


----------



## ExtraCrew (Jan 22, 2012)

All and all new empire is really good. If you would like to still do and all sigmar army it is totally doable and could be really good.


----------

